

AppSec USA Conference Videos - david_shaw
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpr-xdpM8wG8jz9QpzQeLeB0914Ysq-Cl

======
david_shaw
I really like when conferences -- particularly ones I haven't been able to
attend -- post their full videos online. It's even better when there's a short
feedback loop, so that the videos are online almost instantly.

It looks like AppSecUSA put their full tracks online, which is great.

OWASP is a pretty nice organization for builders and breakers trying to learn
more about software security. For those of you that aren't familiar with the
organization, it's a great thing to check out!

